# Topics > Smart home > Smart home apps >  EVEConnect, connected home / connected car solution, Tesla Inc., electric cars, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tesla Inc.

Home page - teslaapps.net/en/eveconnect

facebook.com/EVEforTesla

twitter.com/EVEforTesla

----------


## Airicist

EVEConnect

Published on Oct 14, 2015




> EVEConnect integrates a variety of connected home devices and brands into one environment, allowing users to control locks, garage doors, lights, thermostats and more, all from the Tesla's 17" dashboard.

----------

